# View from the deer stand.



## Howard Roark

post your views here

First hunt today


----------



## Howard Roark

It’s to hot to hunt today.


----------



## Jimmypop

I'm ready


----------



## Howard Roark

My dad getting his ground blind set up. This is his 50th deer season.


----------



## Buck70

Jimmypop said:


> I'm ready


Love power and gas lines.


----------



## Railroader

Had several already this year...


----------



## Buck70

Railroader said:


> Had several already this year...View attachment 1109535View attachment 1109536
> View attachment 1109537


Like all of them


----------



## Howard Roark

Howard Roark said:


> My dad getting his ground blind set up. This is his 50th deer season. View attachment 1109516View attachment 1109517View attachment 1109518View attachment 1109519



And dad scored at 7:50 this morning.


----------



## antharper

A couple from this morning , what a beautiful morning it was !


----------



## Howard Roark

Madison County


----------



## Howard Roark

6 point
2 does


----------



## Buck70

Mr. Howard, you sure have some awesome deer stand views.


----------



## Howard Roark

Buck70 said:


> Mr. Howard, you sure have some awesome deer stand views.



I am a fortunate guy, that is for certain.


----------



## Howard Roark

My father and his brothers hunted in this holler as a kid with my grandad. I hunted in this holler with my dad, cousins, friends and grandfather John Henry Phillips. It is one of my favorite places to listen to the white oak acorns fall, even though I seldom see deer here.


----------



## lungbuster123

Same stand from last year...not as many leaves down yet but this is one of my favorite places to be. The white belly is from yesterday morning! Shot him at 0730 and didn't have time for new pictures


----------



## Nicodemus

Browsing on beggar lice.


----------



## Howard Roark

Wilkes co. New tree, new climber.

48 degrees
Jeans and overalls
T, bug jacket, fleece. 
Uninsulated I.S. Boots

Mesh gloves

Needed smartwool socks and cotton gloves

Spike


----------



## Howard Roark

Wilkes County
Hot
Mosquitoes


----------



## kayaksteve




----------



## Howard Roark

4 point close.
buck and antler lees deer in the distance. 

Total 3 bucks, 6 antlerless.


----------



## antharper

Saturday morning sunrise !


----------



## antharper

Sunday afternoon in the killing tree !


----------



## Blackston

Saturday morning... Walked in with climber( still learning new club ) It was a fine mornin in the woods


----------



## Howard Roark

To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David. The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.

50 degrees
Wind 9 mph from the NW

Pants and uninsulated overalls
Smartwool socks and uninsulated IS boots (feet cool but not cold)
T, Long sleeve T, LLB shirt, fleece

Stocking hat and windproof fleece would have been nice.

0 deer
0 squirrels


----------



## Howard Roark

Same spot in Madison County. Different tree. Broke out the old WAR 100 climber. 

2 does


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Spot on a creek...


----------



## Nicodemus

Yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Howard Roark

Madison co

4 pt
3 antlerless.


----------



## MOTS

One in a climber...


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## Deerhead

Howard Roark said:


> Madison co
> 
> 4 pt
> 3 antlerless.
> 
> View attachment 1112417View attachment 1112422



I am very curious.  A concrete wall?


----------



## Howard Roark

Deerhead said:


> I am very curious.  A concrete wall?


traffic barriers.

Hogs will not cross it.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

My view tonight


----------



## Howard Roark

New food plot with a new rifle.

45-70


----------



## Howard Roark

Hunting with my son and son in law today.


----------



## Howard Roark

A 2 fawns @125 yds and two does and two fawns @450 yds


----------



## Howard Roark

Back in the saddle in Wilkes Co. 

2 fawns.


----------



## Jdmb123




----------



## Jdmb123




----------



## Howard Roark

Jdmb123 said:


> View attachment 1114197



Great stuff here.


----------



## 4HAND

Jdmb123 said:


> View attachment 1114197


Man that's an awesome pic!


----------



## BanditOne

In the Pines.


----------



## Howard Roark

The plan today was to hunt the oak bottoms on the big creek. Early rain changed the plan to my dads box stand.


----------



## Howard Roark

In the past 30 days I have been stung by a yellow jacket, twice by wasps and once by a honey bee. Dad found a gigantic wasp nest in his box at the club and took care of them earlier in the year (photo 1) and did his summer stand maintainence. Today I find these guys still hanging around. They will be dealt with in a bit.


----------



## CarolinaDawg

Howard Roark said:


> post your views here
> 
> First hunt today View attachment 1109384View attachment 1109385View attachment 1109386


----------



## Howard Roark

New location with red oaks.

Wilkes Co

1 antlerless 
1 hog


----------



## Jdmb123

Spraying the wasps in every stand is a regularly scheduled event around our place.


----------



## Howard Roark

Jdmb123 said:


> Spraying the wasps in every stand is a regularly scheduled event around our place.


same here.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

Best photo yet


----------



## Howard Roark

Lots of action. The rut is on.

4 does
1 unknown
1 6 pt following does
1 doe and 4 point after rattling


----------



## Howard Roark

Beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Howard Roark

2 spikes
2 antlerless


----------



## Howard Roark

Doe and twins @450 yds. The tops are shinning in photo 3


----------



## Howard Roark

New stand in a new county.

Never hunted close to a pasture. 

1 10 point. 

Not a huge deer. My first 10.


----------



## Buck70

Very nice buck, sir.


----------



## Howard Roark

A little action this morning. #mostwonderfultimeofthedeeryear


























https://youtu.be/PdtXExHrZqE


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## Howard Roark

Had some unexpected time free up this morning. Decided to sit fo 90 minutes. Yesterday I saw a nice buck and 4 does in the far plot just before dark.


----------



## Howard Roark

You don’t have to drive to the mountains to see beautiful displays of color.


----------



## lungbuster123

New spot this morning for a quick sit...ill be back soon! Fantastic morning.


----------



## hogman3

Canada


----------



## Howard Roark

One week later. Doe comes through acting spooked while I’m climbing my ladder. Heard deer grunt from the direction the doe came.

Great afternoon so far.

9 antlerless deer


----------



## Blackston




----------



## doenightmare

OTG spot - almost shot this guy but didn't. You have to zoom to see him.


----------



## SakoL61R




----------



## Howard Roark

Another quick sit at the end of a great day.

Forkhorn
Antlerless
Spike


----------



## Howard Roark

Back in Wilkes County.


----------



## Howard Roark

30 glorious degrees.
pslam 118:24

4 or 6 point wider than its ears chasing a doe.


----------



## Howard Roark

Afternoon hunt. 
3 button heads and one other deer. 

Received a call that son is in the ER out of state.


----------



## Howard Roark

Beautiful afternoon. 
Basket 8
Doe
2 fawns
Button head


----------



## Howard Roark

What a day to be thankful. Isaiah 12:4-5

Hunting today in an area I hunted regularly between 1987 and 1998. Passed the stand in to my dad and my son in law. The area was thinned several years ago and was a mess to get to.  Mapped my way out using ONX after beating a trail in to set my climber.

This morning my trail soon found my dads bright eyes path and my climber was at the end of his trail.

Happy Thanksgiving all. A feast is coming at camp soon.

2 antlerless
Doe
Fawn doe
Fawn button


----------



## kayaksteve




----------



## Howard Roark

Back on the par 3 this afternoon.


----------



## Howard Roark

Last day of this trip. Heading home at lunch. Hunting a friends stand.


----------



## Howard Roark

Back in Madison Co in a plot I have not hunted in a month. Looking for does but found a fresh scrape.

After hunt. What a day. 

5 pt
8 pt
7 does
3 more came through at dark chasing and snorting. 

Had deer is 30 ‘ behind me stomping its foot while packing my pack on the ground.


----------



## antharper

A few from the last couple weeks !


----------



## antharper

Couple more !


----------



## Howard Roark

antharper said:


> Couple more ! View attachment 1119368View attachment 1119369View attachment 1119370View attachment 1119371



what kind of old school climbing stand are you using?


----------



## Howard Roark

Another quick hunt to end the day.

4 antlerless

6 point

Small buck.


----------



## Howard Roark

4 antlerless.

One buck at dark.


----------



## 4HAND

Yesterday morning about 11:10am.


----------



## Buck70

Outstanding


----------



## lungbuster123

Few more from this season. Been a good year for me. Mix of North GA mountains and Wilkes County spots.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Pretty pics. It's amazing those mountain deer can survive once the acorns are gone. The lack of browse is unreal


----------



## snuffy

Spider nest stand. The thing is full of spiders. 
Had one in there early in the season I thought I was going to have to shoot, but I was finally able to shove him out!


----------



## Howard Roark

Back in the stand in Franklin with my dad and son.


----------



## fireman32




----------



## Howard Roark

5 Tom turkeys.


----------



## Howard Roark

Wilkes County PM.
2 does and 3 fawns

1 doe in the cooler.


----------



## Howard Roark

fireman32 said:


> View attachment 1124673View attachment 1124674View attachment 1124675View attachment 1124676View attachment 1124677



The raccoon shot is cool.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## Howard Roark

Par 3


----------



## Buck70

Like 'em all


----------



## Howard Roark

Ending the season at the club, where my dads season started. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/tomorrow-is-my-dads-50th-opening-day.1004007/#post-13065391


----------



## Howard Roark

Hunting for a pastor friend today on a plot with a fresh scrape. 


2 does

1 spike


No shot presented on the does


----------



## Howard Roark

Hunting a funnel today.

It may be my last hunt so I broke out the hat I started the season with.


----------



## Howard Roark

Last hunt of the year.

2 antlerless, no shot.


----------



## au7126

Enjoyed your pictures this year


----------

